# Windows 8 Pro OEM only $58



## LiveOrDie (Oct 25, 2012)

This seems to cheap to me mainly because i paid $145 for mine from a local PC store yes i got it a day early. 
http://www.harveynorman.com.au/microsoft-windows-8-pro.html


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

Live OR Die said:


> This seems to cheap to me mainly because i paid $145 for mine from a local PC store yes i got it a day early.
> http://www.harveynorman.com.au/microsoft-windows-8-pro.html



"This version installs Microsoft Windows 8 Pro from a previous version of Windows."

Its an Upgrade Edition meaning you need Vista or 7 installed first, You got a Full Install version your Self LOD


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 25, 2012)

Bit of a waste of money considering win7 works just as well.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 25, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> "This version installs Microsoft Windows 8 Pro from a previous version of Windows."
> 
> Its an Upgrade Edition meaning you need Vista or 7 installed first, You got a Full Install version your Self LOD



Arr didn't see that font down the bottom thanks for pointing it out.



mediasorcerer said:


> Bit of a waste of money considering win7 works just as well.



I prefer 8 over 7 mainly because of its file system improvements, 7 would lag when copying over 20 6gb files to a portable hdd when 8 doesn't.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 25, 2012)

There are better deals on "upgrades" such as Microcenter for $39.99 and Amazon who is matching that deal with $30 store credit.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 25, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> "This version installs Microsoft Windows 8 Pro from a previous version of Windows."
> 
> Its an Upgrade Edition meaning you need Vista or 7 installed first, You got a Full Install version your Self LOD



If it is like windows 7 upgrade was, a simple Vlite rip and change of the install pattern would allow a full install from the ISO


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 25, 2012)

Microsoft Windows 8 Professional 64-bit (Full Vers...

well worth it IMO


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 25, 2012)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> There are better deals on "upgrades" such as Microcenter for $39.99 and Amazon who is matching that deal with $30 store credit.



I'm in aus so prices are higher well dollar to dollar, I herd you can do a clean install using a upgrade key any ways the only thing you don't get is the DVD


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> If it is like windows 7 upgrade was, a simple Vlite rip and change of the install pattern would allow a full install from the ISO



well the Code between Vista, 7, 8 is pretty much the same, shouldnt be too hard, unless of course MS was listening to the hackerwebz lol.

XP SP3 is a PITA to Slipstream into XP MCE 2005 (XP Pro), then again it broke some stuff


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 26, 2012)

Man i feel ripped off i paid 150 for OEM software when u buy the retail for $58 i know is says "This version installs Microsoft Windows 8 Pro from a previous version of Windows." but 2 of my friends go this and its come in the retail box and you can do a clean install, So why did i pay extra for thin air.


----------



## mediasorcerer (Oct 26, 2012)

Don't worry, it's a ripoff even when it isn't, i'm getting the upgrade itch myself last few days, just to try it out, why not, something new i guess, it just irks me a bit somehow , feels like im being pushed too much or something lol.


----------

